# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  मतभेद से न डरें, हिम्मत से अपनी बात कहें

## xman

*अपनी बात रखने के लिए हिम्मत है जरूरी।*
*सोच-विचार के लिए थोड़ा वक्त लेना चाहिए।*
*दूसरों की बजाय अपनी सलाह को दें वरीयता।*
*सोचने के बाद, तुरंत कार्रवाई भी है जरूरी।*

----------


## xman

*​*क्या आपको कभी लगा है कि काश आपके पास थोड़ी और हिम्मत होती, वो कहने के लिए जो आप कहना चाहते हैं? अपने आपको व्यक्त करने के लिए आपके अंदर हिम्मत की कमी है? वैसे, ये काम है भी बहुत मुश्किल।

----------


## xman

अक्सर लोगों के साथ ये परेशानी बचपन से ही शुरू हो जाती है। वो अपने आपको व्यक्त करने में परेशानी महसूस करते हैं। माता-पिता, संबंधी, टीचर और दोस्तों के बीच वो अपनी बात रखने की हिम्मत नहीं बटोर पाते। इसके पीछे जो मुख्य कारण होता है, वह यह है कि ऐसे लोगों को डर होता है कि उनकी बात पर दूसरों की प्रतिक्रिया नकारात्मक हो सकती है। उन्हें न सुननी पड़ सकती है या फिर मतभेद उत्पन्न होंगे।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

अपनी बात दूसरों के सामने रखना बहुत जरूरी है। भले ही उससे विचारों का मतभेद पैदा हो जाए, लेकिन आपकी प्रतिक्रिया सामने आए, ये बात अहम है। ऐसा न करके न केवल आप अपने साथ गलत करते हैं बल्कि दूसरों के साथ भी अच्छा नहीं करते। आइये जानते हैं कुछ टिप्स जिनकी मदद से आप जो महसूस करते हैं उसे आत्मविश्वास के साथ बोल सकेंगे।

----------


## xman

*थोड़ा वक्त लें*अपने आपको व्यक्त करने के लिए सबसे पहले जरूरी है अपने आपको समझना। जब आपको कोई मुश्किल बात शुरू करनी हो, तो दूसरे व्यक्ति के सामने अपनी बात रखने से पहले अपने साथ कुछ वक्त बिताएं। अपने आप से पूछें, कि कौन सा तरीका सही रहेगा। विचार-मंथन करें। अपने अंदर पहले एक निर्णय तैयार कर लें। उसके बाद आप जिस बात पर अपनी खुद की सहमति पा लें, उसी की चर्चा दूसरे व्यक्ति के साथ करें। जब आप जानते होंगे कि आपको क्या कहना है, आप क्या चाहते हैं और आपके लिए क्या अच्छा है तो आप अधिक हिम्मत और आत्मविश्वास के साथ अपनी बात सामने रख पाएंगे।

----------


## xman

*खुद अपनी सलाह लें*किसी भी परेशानी से निपटने के लिए उस ज्ञान का इस्तेमाल करें जो आपके अंदर मौजूद है। अपने दिल के दरवाजे पर दस्तक दें। अपने दिल से अपने लिए समर्थन और सलाह मांगे। आमतौर पर ऐसा करने से आपको रास्ता खुद-ब-खुद नजर आने लगता है। आपका दिल जानता है कि आपका सच क्या है। दुर्भाग्यवश, ऐसे मौकों पर आप दूसरों का चेहरा ताकने लगते हैं, खुद अपने ज्ञान को भूल जाते हैं। अपने दिल से संपर्क करने के लिए आप मेडिटेशन का तरीका चुन सकते हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*बहुत लंबे समय तक न सोचें*
जब आपका दिल और दिमाग एक लय में आ जाएं, तो समय आता है कार्रवाई का। मुलाकात तय करें, फोन कॉल करें या फिर वो सब जो इसे आगे ले जाने के लिए जरूरी है। इस चरण में काफी लोग रूक जाते हैं। असल में, असली हिम्मत यहीं दिखानी होती है। अगर आप इस चरण पर आकर लंबे समय तक सोचते रहे तो हो सकता है कि कोई डर आप पर धीरे-धीरे हावी होने लगे और आपकी हिम्मत तोड़ दें। इसलिए जल्द से जल्द फैसला करें और उसे कर डालें। अपने आपको प्रेरित करते रहें।

----------


## xman

*परिणाम से खुद को न जोड़ें*आप जो चाहते हैं, उसके प्रति ईमानदार रहें। लेकिन परिणाम निकलता है उससे खुद को स्वतंत्र रखें। इस बात को स्पष्ट कर लें कि आपको क्या स्वीकार होगा और क्या स्वीकार नहीं होगा। परिणाम से खुद को स्वतंत्र रखने से आपको चिंता नहीं घेरेगी। ये सब धीरे-धीरे आता है। अगर आपको परिणाम की चिंता ही नहीं रहेगी तो आपको अपने मन की बात कहने से कोई परहेज नहीं होगा।

----------


## xman

इन चार चरणों को अपनाएं, और अपनी बात किसी के भी सामने अधिक आत्मविश्वास से रखें। याद रखें, हिम्मतवाला बनना मसल्स बनाने जैसा होता है। जितना आप उस पर मेहनत करेंगे, उसनी मजबूत आपकी मसल्स बनेंगी।

----------

